# My cat brings me socks



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

My maine **** mix, Taffy, has the strangest thing he does. I have a basket on my dryer that has odd socks, and every single morning, without fail, he will go get the socks out of the basket and bring them out into the living room. He either lines them up in a row, or he puts them all in one giant pile. All the while he is doing this, he is mewing his funny little maine **** mew, looking around to see if anyone is watching, and if he sees you, he will immediately drop the sock. He prefers to hunt socks in private, with no one watching him. If I take the socks away, he will find dish towels, or even shirts, in the laundry basket. He prefers clean laundry....he doesn't really have access to the dirty stuff, so he just gets the clean laundry. On occasion, he will retrieve some other object, other than clothing. Yesterday, it was a package of bolts, sealed in a plastic bag. One day, he pulled a toy helicopter off of the kitchen table....this was his biggest "kill" so far, LOL!! I assume he does this, since he has no real prey to hunt. This must suffice for him, hunting socks. Anyway, here is a picture of him. One day I will have to make a secret video of him, because it is hysterical to watch. It is so funny every day to walk in my house and see random socks all over the floor.


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Hehe. That's cute. My Tony has a sock-theft & destruction problem, though it's mainly because boyfriend leaves dirty socks lying around. Although there has been a few occasions where we put clean socks on the bed before putting them on, and he comes by and very casually takes them away like we gave it to him. Last week, boyfriend found a shoe upstairs..  I also find the kitchen sponge in bed...


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwww so cuuute! He's hunting socks! Reminds me of this video. Have you seen it? Super cute.

Kittens On The Beat - YouTube


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

How cute! I loved that! And the silver cat looks just like my cat Beep, and the other one is exactly like my daughter's cat Boots


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Isn't it cute? They did a good job filming those adorable kittens.

Maybe Taffy is fighting off sock thieves at night, too


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ha ha ha!!! That could be it!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince will open the socks drawer and frantically pull each sock out and throw them in all directions, as if he was looking for something in the drawer in a hurry, then it takes me a long time to fold everything and put back in place.


----------

